# Danny "Swift" Garcia Vs Jose Alfredo Lugo



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys my buddy is fighting tonight and here is a link to the fight its going to be on yahoo sports.. Good Luck Swift..


http://sports.yahoo.com/box;_ylt=Ahw81zjEG3MznCQij.3Hf1s5nYcB


----------

